# Ukrainian: Признася (misspelling; correct: признайся)



## UkrainianLearner

Phrases:
"Лорік, ти мені теж подобеєшся!" : Lorik you podobeyeshsya me too!
"А я я .Признася хто кого цілує." : I i. Pryznasya anyone who kisses
What do they mean? What are their respective roots?
I cannot find подобеєшся or Признася in my Ukrainian -> En/En -> Ukrainian Dictionaries. Plus just beginning to learn Ukrainian.
Thank you.

Moderator note:
For each word a single thread please - one topic per thread. 
I've left the other one however as it might be context for the one this thread is about.
In this thread however please only answer concerning *Признася*.
Thank you!
Cheers
sokol
moderator


----------



## Leox10

Признайся"=Tell me the truth


----------



## dashchak

you cannot find these words because they are incorrect. 
Right: ... and second "Признася - признайся" -means "tell truth"


----------



## Selyd

Признатися не співпадає зі сказати правду.
Людина не хоче говорити, скриває, соромиться.
*Ну признайся, він тебя цілував.*
To admit does not coincide with to say the truth.
The man does not want to speak, hides, hesitates.
*Well admit, he kissed you. ???*
До послуг.


----------



## UkrainianLearner

dashchak said:


> you cannot find these words because they are incorrect.
> Right: ... and second "Признася - признайся" -means "tell truth"


Would one be correct to consider them as current idiomatic "slang"?



Selyd said:


> Признатися не співпадає зі сказати правду.
> Людина не хоче говорити, скриває, соромиться.
> *Ну признайся, він тебя цілував.*
> To admit does not coincide with to say the truth.
> The man does not want to speak, hides, hesitates.
> *Well admit, he kissed you. ???*
> До послуг.



I think I understand the intention and somewhat obtuse allegoric reference.
Thank you, so much.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:

Please post answers for *подобaєшся* here; only one topic per thread please.

Thanks!
sokol
moderator


----------



## UkrainianLearner

sokol said:


> Moderator note:
> 
> Please post answers for *подобaєшся* here; only one topic per thread please.
> 
> Thanks!
> sokol
> moderator


I guess I'd best just shut up here and now.
Thank you, All, for your kind replies.
Sokol: Delete both threads if it will be easier for you.


----------



## Leox10

UkrainianLearner said:


> Would one be correct to consider them as current idiomatic "slang"?



No, it's not slang, it is usual common language.


----------



## Natalisha

"Признайся" means "confess".


----------



## UkrainianLearner

Natalisha said:


> "Признайся" means "confess".


Ah... thank you.


----------

